# NSW mooney mooney creek



## wilberforce (Jul 18, 2007)

After a weekend of fishing Narrabeen lakes and not many fish coming up yak side i decided to go for a drive in search of some good spots to launch the YAK yesterday and came across mooney mooney creek off the old Highway this is an awesome looking spot for a starting point to get up to the upper reaches .

I have not heard of anyone fishing these areas in the upper reaches of the creek before... Has anyone got any idea if its worth ago and what resident fish
i should target in this area. this spot looks the goods for flatties and maybe even Perch, if any one has any info on this area i would love to hear it as i'm planning to hit this area after work when daylight savings comes into play.

Regards

Rads

Born to Fish Force to work


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Rady
You are in with a definite shot at some EP's in the upper stretches, beneath the old Pacific Highway bridge I have had luck (all be it landbased, a much less impressive style of fishing) using live poddy mullet for flathead, some monster bream from the snags, and the occasional jewfish at the turn of the bigger tides. Lots of big stingrays up here if using bait, so be prepared for a good tow at speed. Very promising area that probably doesn't get the attention it warrants (GOOD!),
Happy fishing,
Ash


----------



## wilberforce (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for that Ash you have got me really excited to get out there and explore the area.
i love fishing with the live poddies as well cause you know when something picks them up its usually something solid

sorry to be a bit greedy for info but does it fish best on the run out ????

Thanks again Ash i am Now really looking forward to daylight savings bring on summer

regards

Rads


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Theres also bass up further but it usually requires a bit of a walk, caught soapie Jewies down there too. Nice part of the world.

Cheers Dave


----------



## YAKIN (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Rady,
I have fished the lower parts of Mooney Mooney a fair bit in a boat and its a top flaty spot especially around the oyster leases but the tide can run pretty fast through here. The runout tide seems to fish pretty good but most of the fishing is done when the tide starts to slacken off as the fish move around abit more because it runs so hard.
I've also fished the mud flats and drop off beside the main channel next to the island in my yak. top spot to troll lures at high tide, i use a lure with a rattle in it as the water can be murky.
You've got me excited about getting out there again.
might see you on the water.
Yakin.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

MOONeY is a great place to fish. I grew up on the hawksbury river milsons pasage and done heaps of fishing moony mooney some big bream around the leases and i have caught some monster flattys in the main chanells. not to many boats get up there and you can always find a place out of the wind. theres a lot of water to explore. good luck have fun.


----------



## nimblefrog (Aug 3, 2009)

pavo said:


> MOONeY is a great place to fish. I grew up on the hawksbury river milsons pasage and done heaps of fishing moony mooney some big bream around the leases and i have caught some monster flattys in the main chanells. not to many boats get up there and you can always find a place out of the wind. theres a lot of water to explore. good luck have fun.


Darn and I had written the place off after reading and hearing couple of negative reports. It looks like an awesome place to fish, might make it my next trip.


----------

